# make sure that you watch to the end...



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

finish it before you comment..


----------



## phases (Oct 8, 2009)

Little weird but alrighty!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 8, 2009)

I-

I d-

Sho-

:fp


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 8, 2009)

what?

I watched it twice and still don't get it.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2009)

...what?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

Why the hell did you post that? You should get banned for dumbest post ever.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 8, 2009)

uhhh...why did you post that video?



Edmund said:


> Why the hell did you post that? You should get banned for dumbest post ever.


+1



daniel0731ex said:


> did you know:
> 
> -that my QJ 4x4 has cool logos on it
> -people seemed to be more interested about my mirror blocks than my ultra-rare massage ball
> ...



orly?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow. What a waste of time.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

....k.

what about this??


----------



## phases (Oct 8, 2009)

Sigh. Seriously man?

/doesn't waste anymore time with your videos. (I regret the 2 seconds I put into that one)


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

Just stop. I honestly think your rep here just went down at least 10 points. That brings you down to -10.


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, were we supposed to think she was doing something.....??
If we were, That was a Fail. 
If we weren't 
That was still a Fail.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

We were suppose to, it's sad how immature some the users here on speedsolving are like the starter of this thread.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> We were suppose to, it's sad how immature some the users here on speedsolving are like the starter of this thread.



And then to regain his maturity...he posts another video. Case and point.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## IamWEB (Oct 8, 2009)

I recognize the video still on the second one, I've seen it before.

That one's actually interesting, but not nearly as much since it was posted to follow that other one...


----------



## Lucas (Oct 8, 2009)

:fp

At least the second one is funny. But the first is a completely waste of time.


----------



## Escher (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 8, 2009)

Why do people post their age as if-

nevermind.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree, the second one isn't bad, but as a follow-up (or should I say cover-up) it doesn't really help. But on the plus side, the person is left handed.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 9, 2009)

The first one:fp:fp:fp

The second, minor :fp but it is actually cool if you watch it all


----------



## Edmund (Oct 9, 2009)

None of those videos are thread worthy and none of them are really funny.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 9, 2009)

Cmon guys, don't be so hard on TC. He tried, and people didn't like/get it. No need to spam the thread with useless "FAILURES." And for those of you who don't get the first vid, at first it seems like the girls are... you know >_>, but what they really are doing is sliding home, and are tired from the running, I suppose. Don't know why it's supposed to be funny though...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 9, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Cmon guys, don't be so hard on TC. He tried, and people didn't like/get it. No need to spam the thread with useless "FAILURES." And for those of you who don't get the first vid, at first it seems like the girls are... you know >_>, but what they really are doing is sliding home, and are tired from the running, I suppose. Don't know why it's supposed to be funny though...



and the speedsolving forum isn't the place for that.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

What do you mean? There is an off-topic part of the forum for unrelated stuff, it's not all cubing based.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 9, 2009)

piemaster said:


> What do you mean? There is an off-topic part of the forum for unrelated stuff, it's not all cubing based.



What he said.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 9, 2009)

piemaster said:


> What do you mean? There is an off-topic part of the forum for unrelated stuff, it's not all cubing based.


+1


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> I'm 12 and what is this?



Noooo, that's the second thread in which Rowan says a meme before me. D:

*ahem*

wat is this i dont even

Also, I saw this earlier, but didn't comment. 
I liked OP's posts about new cubes and stuff happening in china.
Didn't want to offend him.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 9, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 12 and what is this?
> ...



Just to make you mad...
This.

/off topic


----------



## Lucas (Oct 9, 2009)

[offtopic]Every day I have stronger thoughts that failed posts/threads/videos/etc often are more successful than ok posts/threads/videos/etc. This thread is getting lots of posts and views in short time. The same happens for example with the wr holder of 3x3 (28 seconds!!): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FXJP-ezaAg .[/offtopic]

(I couldn't not to say that)


----------

